# What was this White trout eating?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dillian caught a nice 18" or so white trout the other evening. Cleaned em and found these 2. Do not look like menhayden?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

It kinda looks like a small "Look down"


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

An 18" white trout?!? Never ever seen or heard of one that big. That's awesome, stud fish for sure.

& I second that it looks like a lookdown.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We catch quite a few that big in the winter. Most of the 7 he and my youngest caught were 14-15" but this one just at 18" and 2+ lbs


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Possibly?*

Herebis a picture of a bigger one.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I thought they looked like.look downs. But in the bay? Thought they were an off shore fish?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm not sure about this being a look down. The eyes of the look down in the pic are too far from the mouth for the OP's fish to be a look down IMHO.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

According to good ole google, this is a juvi lookdown. Eyes look alot smaller than the ones that came from the trout? But body shape looks correct. Guess I just need to get out there and catch more for comparison!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a baitfish!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Baby pogy perhaps millions of them in the mile


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Juvi African pompano

Shape of the head is off for a look down and shape of the body is off for a pogie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's an Atlantic bumper.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I second the Bumper. I was trying to remember the name. Millions of them over in Biloxi Bay, so I'm sure P'cola is same. Like Pogies, Alewives (LY's), and Menhadden EVERYTHING eats them.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

More commonly called a Moonfish, sometimes referred to as a crazyfish... but definitely an Atlantic Bumper.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Didn't even think about crazy fish that def it... Great tarpon bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats it. Good to know. Knew I could count on PFF for the answer!!! Lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jaster said:


> Thats it. Good to know. Knew I could count on PFF for the answer!!! Lol


i got a good ichthyologist lesson also. thanks.

jack


----------

